

Kayak of Vacation Rentals - predogger
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2014/06/03/cheap-vacation-rentals-savings-experiment/?icid=df|savexp|dl1

======
jenoneal
Sweet, thanks for sharing this video about Tripping!

------
wopofosho
Very cool. Will use this next time I need a vacation rental.

